# SAD SUPPORT GROUP IN GERMANY



## mimimaus (Aug 16, 2005)

hello all,

i know i am being ambitious butttttttttt does anyone know of a support group for SAD sufferes in Germany, where english can be spoken.


----------



## jakob (Apr 2, 2008)

I was just looking for the same thing. Anyone?


----------

